# Ei starter kit low in K



## Ash6526 (21 May 2022)

Sorry if question has been asked previously but can’t find an answer. I purchased the apf Ei starter kit some time back and I’ve just used the IFC calculator (which is awesome btw) and it shows I’m low in K. Is there a preference in which product I buy, either potassium sulphate or potassium chloride? And also does anyone know a place I can buy one of those options now apf has closed?


----------



## Hufsa (21 May 2022)

Go for potassium sulphate, sulphate is preferred over chloride in a planted tank.
AquaPlantsCare has some, or you could order from another source such as APC Pure


----------



## Ash6526 (21 May 2022)

Thanks for the help much appreciated 🙏


----------



## John q (21 May 2022)

Ash6526 said:


> it shows I’m low in K.


Slight curved ball answer: your K levels will probably be working out at about 15ppm, which should be more than enough for most planted tanks. 
Admittedly this number is below the levels set out in the ei dosing tutorial but both Tom Barr & Clive will tell you that potassium deficiencies are rare when someone is dosing ei levels of nitrate via KNO3.


----------



## Ash6526 (21 May 2022)

thanks for the info. I think I’ll try it without the extra K then and see how I go.


----------



## Zeus. (21 May 2022)

Plus if your using tap water there will be some K in there as well


----------



## jaypeecee (21 May 2022)

Zeus. said:


> Plus if your using tap water there will be some K in there as well


Hi @Zeus. 

Maybe, maybe not. My water company report, for example, does not include potassium.

JPC


----------



## Ash6526 (21 May 2022)

Zeus. said:


> Plus if your using tap water there will be some K in there as well


Yeah I included the reading given on my water report in your IFC calculator. With the salts I have and what’s in my tap water it’s saying I’m at around 64%.  Would you say this is enough to start with?


----------



## Zeus. (21 May 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> My water company report, for example, does not include potassium.


Dont think its a legal requirement - so they dont show it



Ash6526 said:


> Sorry if question has been asked previously but can’t find an answer. I purchased the apf Ei starter kit some time back and I’ve just used the IFC calculator



which regime are you using/cloning ? The ppms for the ASPFUK are based on only the three salts in their starter kit (plus trace), which many folk use without an issue. Other option is to get the either potassium sulphate or potassium chloride as you stated already . I went for either potassium sulphate and @Hufsa has already gave you a link for some quality salts


----------



## Ash6526 (22 May 2022)

I cloned EI full. Now i have purchased potassium sulphate all salts show 100% except Ca which shows 120% because of my tap water i assume. Will the extra 20% really affect anything or can i just ignore it? thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Hufsa (22 May 2022)

Ash6526 said:


> I cloned EI full. Now i have purchased potassium sulphate all salts show 100% except Ca which shows 120% because of my tap water i assume. Will the extra 20% really affect anything or can i just ignore it? thanks for the help guys.


Just ignore that


----------



## dw1305 (22 May 2022)

Hi all,





jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Zeus.
> 
> Maybe, maybe not. My water company report, for example, does not include potassium.


There isn't a regulatory limit for potassium (K), so the water company can't be breach of it and aren't obliged to report its level, but if you have plenty of nitrate (NO3-) and phosphate (PO4---) you are likely to have reasonable amount of potassium as well.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## jaypeecee (22 May 2022)

dw1305 said:


> There isn't a regulatory limit for potassium (K), so the water company can't be breach of it and aren't obliged to report its level...


Hi @dw1305 
Yes, I was aware of the above.


dw1305 said:


> ...but if you have plenty of nitrate (NO3-) and phosphate (PO4---) you are likely to have reasonable amount of potassium as well.



They are all simple tests to do, whenever needed.

JPC


----------



## dw1305 (23 May 2022)

Hi all, 


jaypeecee said:


> Yes, I was aware of the above.


They must test for it, it is one of the easiest ions to test for via flame photometry, AAS, <"New bit of kit - MP-AES"> <"ICP-MS"> etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## aquanoobie (23 May 2022)

Ash6526 said:


> it shows I’m low in K


Hi @Ash6526 
It won't be too low because everything is dosed multiple times higher than plants need.


----------

